# Moving kids between schools



## PatriciaE (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi, new poster here. We're thinking about moving to NZ but we have 2 school age kids in US schools. I know that NZ's school year is on a different calendar than US (August -- June) so does anyone know how that school transition would take place? Would my kids have to repeat 6 months of their previous grade or would I have to homeschool them up a bit to get them ready to jump up a grade? Or am I making this really too complicated?


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

PatriciaE said:


> Hi, new poster here. We're thinking about moving to NZ but we have 2 school age kids in US schools. I know that NZ's school year is on a different calendar than US (August -- June) so does anyone know how that school transition would take place? Would my kids have to repeat 6 months of their previous grade or would I have to homeschool them up a bit to get them ready to jump up a grade? Or am I making this really too complicated?


The new school year here typically starts late January, early February (my daughter's first day of school this year was Jan 30).

The school "years" here are one year ahead of how we count in the US. For instance, if you have a 5th grader, he would be in what is considered "year 6" here. 
Depending on what their DOB's are, that would determine what year they are placed in. I wouldn't think of them as "repeating" what they've already done, because it will likely be substantially different to what they've already had (remember that certain spelling is different, as is measurements, and history). 
In terms of whether they "jump" ahead, I think you'll find that if they've had a decent education at a reputable school, they'll likely meet or exceed what's expected by NZ standards.

Hope that helps


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

PatriciaE said:


> Hi, new poster here. We're thinking about moving to NZ but we have 2 school age kids in US schools. I know that NZ's school year is on a different calendar than US (August -- June) so does anyone know how that school transition would take place? Would my kids have to repeat 6 months of their previous grade or would I have to homeschool them up a bit to get them ready to jump up a grade? Or am I making this really too complicated?


Sorry, I should have added a bit more details.

In terms of the actual transition, once you have an idea of where you will be, if you move, you can go to the school website which will show you the term dates. School here (public) is on a year-round track, meaning that every 10 to 12 weeks there is two weeks off. So, you can plan to have your children transition into school once it resumes after one of these breaks (IF you do not move during the longer summer break that is mid-Dec to late January). If your plans do round out, I'd suggest once you know what school your housing is zoned in (once you find it), and have a move date, contact the school to let them know so that they can start the enrollment process, and schedule any placement testing (if needed). Additionally, you'll have to ensure adequate time to fit, find, and purchase the school uniform, shoe, and stationary supplies.


----------



## hyweldavies (Jun 7, 2014)

We moved here from the US (Michigan) although we are originally from the UK. We were able to arrive in Jan for the start of the school year in Jan / Feb. Both our daughters were put up a year. We emailed and spoke to the schools before we arrived. Although the Decile rating is unfair in it ranks the income of the school parents as opposed to the quality if the education, having it as the only thing we could go by, we choose a higher decile school. 

A huge change and something to watch is the NZQA awards are very particular on having exams and assessments answered in a standard and templated method, if you do not do that, even if you get the correct answer you lose a lot of marks - this was very different from the style of assessment in the US. We worked closely with the teachers and the head of year to manage the transition. 

I don't know if home schooling would help them make friends and integrate, but then that might be my UK bias as I always found the home schooling option 'odd'

Best of luck, now our daughters experience in school is fantastic, really, really good.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Going through same. 

I'm moving with my grade 10&11 US system kids. 
So upon my arrival in July ( term 3 Nz) they will be in year 11&12 NZ until Dec. so yes they will not have a summer break  they will be getting eextra 10&11(US) Then feb they'll start a new year as year 12&13 NZ. 


I hope I didn't confuse you. It took me a good whiletp get it. However there is a possibility for them to jump a year depending on thier DOB. 


I looked at the bright side that they will have time to make friends before the new academic year feb 2016.


----------



## Midhun (Feb 19, 2014)

It is good to know that at least the year will not get lost.
What all are the documents which needs to be carried from his current school to get admission in NZ school?

Thanks in advance.


----------

